# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Żyła na jądrze

## Problemik

Witam. Zaobserwowałem u siebie dziwną żyłę ściśle przylegającą do prawego jądra. Zaczyna się ona na końcu jądra i biegnie wprost do nasieniowodów. Przy przyciśnięciu jądra do moszny jej zarys jest widoczny, lewe jądro czyste. Również prawe jądro jest czasami większe od lewego. "Konsystencja" jednakowa dla obu jąder, czyli twarde. Odczuwalny lekki dyskomfort, raczej nie ból jedynie po badaniu palpacyjnym (dosyć długim i "natrętnym" spowodowanym wrodzonym hipohondryzmem). Rak jądra w bliskiej rodzinie oraz przebyte wnękostwo. Jednak zmiana nie przypomina guza, jak już wcześniej mówiłem wygląda na żyłę.  Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zalecam Panu udać się jak najszybciej do lekarza, najlepiej w tej chwili i niech Pan poprosi o skierowanie na USG worka mosznowego, wtedy będzie wiadomo co się dzieje, bo takich rzeczy nie wolno ignorować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro USG. Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu powiedział że to zapewne żylaki powrózka nasiennego? Czy jest to możliwe?

----------


## Problemik

Dla wszystkich którzy trafią na ten temat w poszukiwaniu rozwiązania swojego problemu:

Radiolog rozpoznał u mnie żylaki powrózka nasiennego.

----------

